# Purchasing car, car loan etc



## geopopo (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear Forum users,

I am a greek-cypriot with UK citizenship. I am about to graduate from the UK and have found a permanent job in Cyprus. I am interested in purchasing a new car directly from the manufacturer and, I was told, as I am considered to be a Cypriot repatriate and a recent graduate living on my own with no support I am eligible to get 5000EUR (I think that is the amount) on a purchase of a new car from the government. In addition, I was told that I can also get 138EUR a month for 12month paid to me towards my monthly rent. Can anybody enlighten me on the validity of these facts? Thank You


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

For the rent you can call Mrs. Ellada at 22871830.

But no one gives you 5000eur. There is a tax deduction that you could possibly take if you qualify. One of the many requirements is to show them 10 years tax returns. Being that you are a recent graduate- I don't know do you have that many years in the workforce? Then the amount of deduction depends on the car you buy. If you are buying a small car it's not worth it. If you buy a car with over 2cc then it might be. It also depends how long you plan on keeping the car. As you can only sell it to other people who are entitled to buy duty free. You should contact customs in the city where you intend on residing or you can check their website. It's under the ministry of finance website.

Actually for the rent you also have to have the same qualifications.


----------



## geopopo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi and thank you for the reply. Regarding the rent I had also read something here: w w w.mfa.gov.cy/mfa/mfa2006.nsf/All/B959A0A2C55C2935C22571A300289FFE?OpenDocument]MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS - Information for Overseas Cypriots - Rent subsidy scheme for repatriated Cypriots


The way I understood it is that I qualify. Now regarding the car I have no read anything on the the MFA website which corresponds to what was told to me. However there is this 

LINK: w w w.mfa.gov.cy/mfa/mfa2006.nsf/All/419F180FC64767C7C22571A4001FBC9D?OpenDocument]MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS - Information for Overseas Cypriots - Importation of Duty Free Vehicles by Repatriates

which talks about tax free importation of car for repatriates. To be honest I am still confused as to what it says on that link. The way I understood it is that I can import a car, for example from the UK, without having to pay the import duties and without having had the car 6months prior to arriving to cyprus (although it does not say that specifically) Could somebody clarify?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I was told about the rent subside by the lady at customs who was doing my paperwork for the car, so I don't remember what exactly she needed.

like i said your best bet is to contact the customs office in the city where you intent on residing. the lady in Nicosia was very helpful. Thorough but very helpful. I think her name is Tasoula.


----------



## geopopo (Aug 6, 2009)

ok, I will give a ring. Thanks for helping me, much appreciated.


----------

